# moon light?



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you people use moonlight on your tanks and what kind...?
I'm looking forwards to improve my new system, to make it nicer for me to view and to organise better inhabitant for my organisms. At first I wanted just simple moonlight but as I read about it I realise there is world beyond my knowledge and systems I didn't even dream of...

I'd like to get one of these light timer/controlers powered with processor to imitate cpmpete lunar cyce. I'm brought to belive that with using such organised software operated lighting system not only my tank is going to be more realistic, fish feel better etc.. but it can stimulate spawning events of its inhabitants as well..

any experiences with mention systems?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A lfs by me uses them, And they look pretty cool. You can just us a single atinic bulb to get the same affect. But loads of people are getting them.(Moon lights)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I read a little bit ago also, That people are simulating natural conditions ran by their computer. (Well advanced aquariests that is) Didn't know it was being tried by hobbiest's yet. That would be cool to controll light spectrums, Intensity, And duration to simulate natural conditions, And all the other details. I see it being mega expensive because all of the work to record all the different conditions of all the earths regions. To be a true simulation it would determin that you kept to a certain geographical region of species also.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>To be a true simulation..

Oh, yes.. as more I study about it, I keep on realizing how fake my system actually is.. Species mixed altogether (indo-pacific & atlantic), poor current, lighting set with timers ect...

About true lighting I noticed 3 options so far:

1. to be some kinda hacker and to connect your tank to pc and run it with software available on the internet.. (X-10 programs..)

2. to get one of those extra expensive lamps with built in controller
like http://www.giesemann.de/en/meerwasserbeleu...ng/260_moon.php

3. to buy third party controller to connect your lighting system to.. I like this one:










here goes some tech info..

=========

Monitor: pH, ORP, Temperature, Conductivity, and Dissolved Oxygen 
Control: pH, ORP, and Temperature, Conductivity, and Dissolved Oxygen 
Timers 
Simulate Sunrise/Sunset 
Simulate a Moon Cycle 
Control Powerheads/Pumps (Wavemaker) 
2 External Switch Inputs 
4 Digital Outputs 
Programming Language 
Alarms 
Perform Datalogging 
PC or Macintosh RS232 Serial Interface 
Flash Memory for easy Firmware Upgrades 
Large Backlit LCD Display 
Display Lock with password protection 
Battery Backup 
Battery Low Warning 
Power Fail Alarm 
Direct Modem Connection Paging Support 
Remote dial-in support 
Diagnostics

more about that controller.. http://www.neptunesys.com/aquaControllerPro.htm

====================

thats just one of them, there are plenty to chose from, I kinda picking on this one cause it have wawemaker, ph controller, and some other nice stuff built in too.

On the other hand some "salty" folks I met here in Holland saying that it is not wise to get one controlling unit to run your entire system cause if it fails it wont be only light failing but circulation, and other stuff too.. Thats why they have separate controller for each function (lighting, circulation, ph control, ect..)

To conclude, this is all nice stuff, more I read and learn about it I screaming wow, wow! But all this stuff is so expensive, and there is always gonna be some new unit, or pump or f** knows what, but $$$ where does it ends..?

Nice work around expensive LFS is to become member of local salty community and to trade organisms and equipment.. (there is always someone who stopped with hobby and is selling out his stuff or trading frags or fish).. that way I scored most of my stuff and I wont be stepping in LFS soon (besides to buy salt or something small)


----------

